# Your Car



## vonDrehle (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is my first car...
2003 Avalanche Z71


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 8, 2005)

92' Subaru Liberty (Legacy to everyone else) GX All Wheel Drive


----------



## AckleyImproved (Aug 10, 2005)

Heres my beauty... 

Ackley


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's my current car, depending on the job situation might trade it in for a new mustang or charger


----------



## colintinto (Aug 11, 2005)

Porsche 911 Turbo, 1997, in speed yellow.






Colin


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2005)

1987 Toyota Celica GT - for the time being...


----------



## Dave_D (Aug 11, 2005)

Try hard to avoid the soft spots. Once was enough, but twice stuck just makes them laugh harder and it takes longer for them to pull you out.

93 Jeep Cherokee


----------



## pyagid (Aug 12, 2005)

hmmm.... which one

*The Project *




*
Daily Driver 1 soon to be forsale*





*Current Daily driver/ truck/ offroad vehicle while other project is getting worked on*





*
And the wifes car*


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2005)

My car:






Oops. Oh!






Husband's car:


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice rides.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

This is my truck Captain America.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And a side view.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

LWW and a rear view.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And stripes by the Stripe Shop.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And the underhood. Dynos at 377 Hosspower with Gibson headers, Borla dual exhaust and Hypertech power programmer.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And yes it's a 4WD Z71 that's been lowered.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

This is my Miata, AKA the Red Menace.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

Again.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And from the front.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And the back.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And under the hood.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And some extra gauges I made myself.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

And the mascot of my beloved Dayton Dragons "HEATER".

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

All mods down to both vehicles I did myself with the exception of the stripes as noted.

LWW


----------



## Eric. (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 15, 2005)

The 2001 TJ, since sold:

























The new replacement project to be growing soon, 1969 Toyota FJ40 LandCruiser:






The bike:











And finally the daily:


----------



## trousers (Aug 17, 2005)

This is Dave.... a 1964 VW Panel Van, recently restored for use as a delivery vehicle. I can't think why but he gets a lot of attention!  












I always think that these look like calender photos.


----------



## LWW (Aug 21, 2005)

OK so it's a PhotoChop, it's still out of this world.

LWW


----------



## David A (Aug 22, 2005)

These are very old...Some are old when it still had the dealer tag.

Also...these pictures were taken with a FujiFilm S5000 and then compressed in FinePix Viewer...the result is a terrible resize and compression.


----------



## Wheel Man (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 12, 2005)

Xmetal, how did you take those moving shots, ive been trying to figure it out for a few months!!! PM me


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's mine. 1996 Mazda MX6. But I thought I had more pics of it.... I guess I just got something to shoot today.  

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/my%20car%205.jpg


----------



## Studio Rhoad (Oct 11, 2005)

old(crapy) pic.

more at www.rhoadracing.com


----------



## jeroen (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't exactly _own_ a car anymore. That's quite impracticle and unaffordable when living in the middle of Amsterdam. So whenever I need a car I drive a rental. 'Mine' is the second red one from the left, the Peugeot. Not the Bentley at the end...


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 19, 2005)

1997 honda accord ex with vtec dude bro. i only paid 7000 bucks for her, and the engine only had 37000 miles on it! some old lady owned it and only drove it to work and back so you KNOW that there was no hard driving on it...until my foot touched the pedal


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 25, 2005)

aaaaand






added the K&N typhoon. thing kicks ass for sure!


----------



## noworyz (Oct 28, 2005)

Here are my rides!

2004 Chevy Colorado and a 2005 Subaru WRX STI


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cumi (Nov 25, 2005)

My Mazda6:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2005)

trousers said:
			
		

> This is Dave.... a 1964 VW Panel Van, recently restored for use as a delivery vehicle. I can't think why but he gets a lot of attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoa! that's cool! Isn't it a westfalia? the hippies' ride..? Oh, you've gotta paint some peace signs and flowers on it!


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's  my 2001 Subaru Impreza















I obviously didn't take this last pic. I was too busy playing in the snow.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 30, 2005)

love the red miata, and that gorgous 911


----------



## elchrispy (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my 2003 Civic Si.













http://pic1.picturetrail.com/VOL1124/4031247/8426103/120569831.jpg


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 6, 2008)

1. 3/4 front shot, low angle





2. Showing the hood airbrush





3. The junk in the trunk 





4. Showing off the neons (undercarriage)





5. Showing off the neons (under the dash)





6. The car rolling at about 80 mph with the wife driving and thats me in the passenger side.  Taken with friends cell phone.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Rushfan67 (Apr 6, 2008)

2007 Corvette Z06


----------



## JRob (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^Bah your car has nothing on mine!!! HAHA just kidding. Awesome ride!

Here is my POS








^^trying new lens and failed at getting all the car in shot.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## hovis (Apr 7, 2008)

Heres Lucy:-


----------



## bikefreax (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is mine. It's a lot of red.


----------



## CanadianMe (Apr 9, 2008)

2007 *Dodge* Ram 1500 Quad Cab 5.7 L *Hemi* with a Magnaflow exhaust, K&N cold air intake, Performance Tuned, on the last Dyno check 411 HP, 432 Lb-ft Torque. AWD/4x4 Larmie Edition. All leather interior, Heated Seats, Premium Sound System, Fiberglass tonneau cover, 20" Rims, Rhino Lining and lots of other goodies.


----------



## dormfab (Apr 9, 2008)

1991 Civic...swapped, dropped, and boosted.


----------



## LisaK24 (Apr 9, 2008)

*My Girlfriend






And Girlfriend #2





*


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 10, 2008)

Me acting like a juvenile delinquent in my '01 Miata LS.  The miata is completely stock minus a rollbar, and (when on track) Toyo RA1s, and Hawk Blue race pads.  





Taken by my cousin since I'm driving 

One of me at a Wintercross race in my '05 Subaru STi (sold).





Plus some track footage from VIR full course in the miata :greenpbl:
http://www.youtube.com/v/QlhSdmmN1EU&hl=en


----------



## SS3 (Apr 13, 2008)

My Mazduh






My buddies 300Zx:


----------



## mygreenbird007 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## NateS (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a few of my GSR that I'm trying to sell.....hopefully soon.


----------



## jcolman (Apr 25, 2008)

My 350Z


----------



## BrandonS (May 20, 2008)

This one was heavily PS'd.  I took it a year ago with my Canon PS before I knew anything.  The sky got blown out and the car looked black.  I like how it looks now, minus the small part I missed above the car where I burned the sky.


----------



## wyn (May 21, 2008)

here is mine :


----------



## flygning (May 21, 2008)

My little G20 at Zion


----------



## Rhys (May 22, 2008)

Here's a fairly boring snap of my car.


----------



## Rtrypwr (May 30, 2008)

Heres my 1988 Pontiac Fiero 2m4


----------



## Neen (May 31, 2008)

My '93 Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## Mullen (Jun 3, 2008)

2000 Chevy 1500


----------



## DZX (Jun 3, 2008)

SS3 said:


> My Mazduh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah! 300ZX's are awesome. I own one myself. Heres a couple pics of it:


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 3, 2008)

My 2001 Mustang


----------



## Heck (Jun 3, 2008)

05 Sierra


----------



## dophineh (Jun 14, 2008)

my 98 bmw 740il


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

this is not actually my car, it's my dads, but I think that counts.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Jun 15, 2008)

Rushfan67 said:


> 2007 Corvette Z06



Wow! I see a commonality here. Photographers love nice cars! Here is my Firebird. She's not much but she is all mine...


----------



## Art. In Reality. (Jun 18, 2008)

...cheesy, huh?


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is my weekend toy. 1994 Corvette Lt-1 in Admiral blue...


----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 10, 2008)

SS3, tell your buddy nice JSPEC tails!

My Z -

















You can see where my name comes from.  Can't really read it, but my license plate says ALL HAIL. Unfortunately, it's for sale and probably will be gone soon.


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have this car anymore but man I miss it. 2004 Mustang V6.  Got it in June of 04 with 6 miles on the clock and when I was done with it, it got a 3 page spread in Mustang Enthusiast Magazine.  Photos were taken with a Sony Cybershot lol


----------



## Indyost (Jul 11, 2008)

My 2007 HHR that I just bought two weeks ago. We only live about 10 minutes away from Cadillac Ranch, so I figured it'd make for a good background


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is my daily driver (go everywhere car). Great on fuel :thumbup:







Here is my weekend fun (pull everything truck). Not good on fuel :thumbdown: but something has to pull the boat.


----------



## BonzoHarry (Jul 14, 2008)

1995 Audi S6









1992 VW GTi


----------



## Claff (Jul 14, 2008)

Seems Miatas are fairly popular around these parts. Here's my '96






And the wife's '99


----------



## wlsmoku (Jul 22, 2008)

my beater


----------



## BrotherB (Aug 15, 2008)

wlsmoku said:


> my beater


 
Now this is what I'm talking about, got to love a Camaro or even better yet any FBody pullin a wheelie. That Red Corvette was also spectacular


----------



## KyL (Aug 15, 2008)

BrotherB said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about, got to love a Camaro or even better yet any FBody pullin a wheelie. That Red Corvette was also spectacular


 
I hear that! So if thats the beater, where is your weekend toy?! lol.


----------



## Monodose (Aug 15, 2008)

MY weekend/track toy











My race car project, this is its stock form, its undergoing surgery at the moment (including new paint, engine transplant all the way to full spec FIA approved race car)






My daily driver is a White Infinity FX35 shown in the background of the above pic

PS: Non of the pics are taken by me.


----------



## 06_blkout (Aug 15, 2008)

Not mine, my brothers car, I built it though lol.. 2003 Mustang Cobra....a few mods


----------



## *Knowledge* (Oct 5, 2008)

2002 Nissan Primera

1.





2.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 9, 2008)

BrotherB said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about, got to love a Camaro or even better yet any FBody pullin a wheelie. That Red Corvette was also spectacular



Thats one hell of a Camaro friend. I recognize that location from another shoot. Where is that 2nd pic located?


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 12, 2008)

wyn said:


> here is mine :



SWYN!!! whats up buddy? its 02celica from nc. Deff one of the hottest celicas ever. Here is mine. Taken with a very basic point-shoot camera. hopefully that will be changed soon.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 12, 2008)

2002 Stage 2 Roush Mustang.

The Day I got it.











How it sits now.


----------



## DiamondCactus (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## DiamondCactus (Aug 17, 2009)

Evil Eagle said:


> 2002 Stage 2 Roush Mustang.
> 
> The Day I got it.
> 
> ...




RWD smoke is still the best!!! nice ride.  Some day when I am not commuting 100 miles a day I am going back to muscle baby.


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a thing for first generations.

86 AW11





94 Na8c








Issei- 1981 Celica/Supra Performance Package.


----------



## Sangetsu (Aug 21, 2009)

My '05 Jeep Rubicon






My '06 Pontiac GTO


----------



## Daki_One (Aug 22, 2009)




----------

